# Corian pen



## fredito (Mar 30, 2015)

After battling with some corian, I was able to finally get a pen out of one. This was my first time using this particular pen kit as well as my first corian pen. Personally, I like the kit but found that the band that the tip screws into was not tight in the tube. A little dab of ca fixed it pretty quick. I am interested to hear your comments on this one.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2015)

I think that's your best one yet. Looks like a heck of a job sanding it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 30, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I think that's your best one yet. Looks like a heck of a job sanding it.


Thanks, I appreciate it by this stuff makes a heck of a mess!


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks good. I am not sure how you sanded it but when work with Corian I wet sand. Sand it all the way up to 2000 then hit it with some plastic polish and you are good to go.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2015)

It looks like sand! Sweet....nice job Fred!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 30, 2015)

That is a nice looking pen! I like the way corian polishes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 30, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> Looks good. I am not sure how you sanded it but when work with Corian I wet sand. Sand it all the way up to 2000 then hit it with some plastic polish and you are good to go.


Thanks, I tried wet sanding and it didn't work so good. On this one I would sand and wipe with a wet paper towel and hit with next grit while still wet. I went up to 2500 an finished with one way


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 30, 2015)

fredito said:


> Thanks, I tried wet sanding and it didn't work so good. On this one I would sand and wipe with a wet paper towel and hit with next grit while still wet. I went up to 2500 an finished with one way



What paper were you using? If you have an auto body supply or a body shop near you, Get some 3M or Norton paper specifically for wet sanding automotive finishes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 30, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> What paper were you using? If you have an auto body supply or a body shop near you, Get some 3M or Norton paper specifically for wet sanding automotive finishes.


I'm not sure what brand it is. Honestly, I bought it on eBay and it's for redoing headlights. But I'll check out the parts shop


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks nicely turned and finished from here.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the comments, I really appreciate it. I'm looking forward to playing around with this material some more.


----------

